# Welcome to the Crafters chat board!!



## REO (Feb 1, 2013)

There are so many wonderful artists here at Lil Beginnings! I've spent years enjoying seeing everyones work! I hope you'll all come here and share your arts and crafts!!

Thank you Debby for giving us a place to share and enjoy our creative side!

Everyone, please do come and share all of your creative interests!

no direct sales ads allowed.*****Members on this craft forum MAY mention that they sell their own hand made wares and may post a link to their own Websites sales page, or Etsy Store.*


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Feb 1, 2013)

This should be a fun forum! I am not the most crafty or artsy person but have been making some foal blankets for fun and like to sketch. Thanks for another neat forum to visit!


----------



## atotton (Feb 1, 2013)

Great forum!!


----------

